# Cost of repaired tfp when sent in to ASUS



## Seesser

Hello everyone,

I am about to send in my prime in for repaired and was wondering what it is going to cost me. My issue is the Guerilla glass shattered when my prime fell from it's stand. The LCD screen is still fine no cracks or dead pixels and the touch still works. I live in the USA and my ticket says it's going to Texas. My question is has anyone else sent there's in for just a bad digitizer glass and if so how much did it cost?

Thank you for your help.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huntken

Have you looked for replacement parts to try it yourself by chance? I'm sure that'd be half the cost, then again I could be wrong... Worth a shot!


----------



## Seesser

huntken said:


> Have you looked for replacement parts to try it yourself by chance? I'm sure that'd be half the cost, then again I could be wrong... Worth a shot!


I have looked for parts but I only found 2 places that have the digitizer, one is eBay at $305.00 and the other site doesn't post price and will not return my email request for price. My biggest fear is shipping the tablet off and they say that both the LCD and digitizer are one unit (glued together at factory) and want $400.00 to fix or $100.00 to return it as is. From other threads about broken screens this seems to be what happens and I was wondering if anyone has gotten just the digitizer replaced and if so how much.

Right now my tablet works just fine and the LCD is without any dead pixels, just the gorilla glass is cracked all over. I can say that at least in my instance I was able to repaired the glass a little with a car windshield repair kit. The one with an eye dropper made by 3m is what I used and it filled in some of the cracks and sealed it back up so I can run my finger over it again. Right now I am going to hold off sending in this tablet unless I hear about someone getting there's fixed for a reasonable price and just get the transformer infinity this Christmas or something.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gaetawoo

Seesser said:


> I have looked for parts but I only found 2 places that have the digitizer, one is eBay at $305.00 and the other site doesn't post price and will not return my email request for price. My biggest fear is shipping the tablet off and they say that both the LCD and digitizer are one unit (glued together at factory) and want $400.00 to fix or $100.00 to return it as is. From other threads about broken screens this seems to be what happens and I was wondering if anyone has gotten just the digitizer replaced and if so how much.
> 
> Right now my tablet works just fine and the LCD is without any dead pixels, just the gorilla glass is cracked all over. I can say that at least in my instance I was able to repaired the glass a little with a car windshield repair kit. The one with an eye dropper made by 3m is what I used and it filled in some of the cracks and sealed it back up so I can run my finger over it again. Right now I am going to hold off sending in this tablet unless I hear about someone getting there's fixed for a reasonable price and just get the transformer infinity this Christmas or something.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


 any news? I hate my digitizer


----------

